
The Apple Mafia - peter123
http://www.forbes.com/2009/02/18/apple-silicon-valley-technology-enterprise-tech_apple.html
======
allenbrunson
from the title, i thought this was going to be about apple using its clout to
bully others into doing its bidding. it's actually about former apple
employees who took apple's seeds of greatness with them into other tech
companies.

~~~
jmtulloss
It's playing off of other "Mafias", notably the Stanford one and the PayPal
one.

------
niels_olson
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the only two guys I know of who worked at
Hewlett Packard's calculator division are Jeff Hawkins and Woz.

